# Bacopa monnieri or Bacopa caroliniana?



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi folks. Can anyone tell me how to distinguish between Bacopa monnieri and Bacopa caroliniana. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/41-Water_Hyssop_Bacopa_Bacopa_monnieri.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/40-Bacopa_Caroliniana_Bacopa.html

To me, they look awfully similar. Is there any useful way to tell which is which?

Thanks.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Leaf size and shape.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

The B. caroliniana has a larger leaf, with more of a pointed outer end, though it isn't pointed per se. Also, B. monnieri is a lighter, more consistent "green" in color.

Here's a closer look at B. caroliniana....


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Bacopa monieri has more nodes spacing and rounder leaf thus the name money-like . Bacopa caroliana has denser nodes and pointed leaves with red shades when on top. Moneiri grows an awesome flower when it is outside the water.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks. So from my understanding now,

*B. caroliniana:* larger, pointed leaves; leaves at the top will appear redish; nodes are spaced closer to each other
*B. monnieri:* smaller, rounder leaves; consistent green leaves; nodes are spaced a little further from each other


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

the B. monnieri don't have round leaves, but the ends (away from where they join the stem) are round.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Avi said:


> the B. monnieri don't have round leaves, but the ends (away from where they join the stem) are round.



thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Bacopa monn




























Bacopa caroliniana is darker green much larger leaf


----------

